# Arrested Development 2/10/06



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

It looks like 3 or more new episodes are going to be shown back to back to back in a single two hour time slot on friday, February 10 from 7:00 - 9:00 central time.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mick66 said:


> It looks like 3 new episodes are going to be shown back to back to back in a single two hour time slot on friday, February 10 from 7:00 - 9:00 central time.


4 episodes? Or an extra half-hour of commercials?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Can't wait to see the band at the mock trial


Spoiler



William Hung and his Hung Jury


 and the Judge


Spoiler



Reinhold


.

This will be 2 hours of "exiting with grace".....can't wait....


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Enjoy it. It may be the last of the last.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> 4 episodes? Or an extra half-hour of commercials?


There are three titles listed in the show description.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Definitely a TiVo, but I might watch the opening ceremonies for the Olympics. THAT is why you're seeing the rest of the episodes on that night, they needed some ratings hellhole to dump AR episodes in to finish their commitment this year.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Justine Bateman guest stars as the "long-lost" sister. Jason Bateman has been pushing for this for some time with incestuous underpinnings to the story line. 

Like father like son I suppose for the characters? Or perhaps Jason's real-life last chance to live out a fantasy?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mick66 said:


> There are three titles listed in the show description.


One is missing. There ARE four episodes.

http://www.epguides.com/ArrestedDevelopment/


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

BriGuy20 said:


> Definitely a TiVo, but I might watch the opening ceremonies for the Olympics. THAT is why you're seeing the rest of the episodes on that night, they needed some ratings hellhole to dump AR episodes in to finish their commitment this year.


BURN IN H....

Oh, nevermind. Love Arrested Development. Funniest show on TV.


----------

